# How to rate Pax? Instruct the Noob please! :)



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

I've read several suggested guides from drivers as to how to rate riders that sort of gives us (as drivers) an idea of people who are safe/okay to pick up. I've now done a search and can't find any of these. Can anyone link me to the original threads or perhaps be willing to redefine this for me? I'm really new, and I was using the rating system sort of like Ebay's! There, on ebay, usually one party won't give a rating until the other one goes 'first' and will mark down if the other person gave them a bad rating. I thought the Pax could see/tell I was the one giving them the rating and I gave only 5's. I'd like to be better educated so I'm not accidentally deceiving my fellow drivers. 

Someone also had a neat little 'informational' sign she posted in her car and I was going to look into doing something like that and can't find that thread either. :/

Educate me!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Here you go.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/driver-ratings-vs-rider-ratings.32059/


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Drive thurs are a 1*. But if your cute and chat me up after you get off the phone 4 then.


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Drive thurs are a 1*. But if your cute and chat me up after you get off the phone 4 then.


I'm sorry - I don't understand what you mean here? Drive thurs? Can you explain?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

BizyMom said:


> I'm sorry - I don't understand what you mean here? Drive thurs? Can you explain?


I think he means drive thru.

If it's In-N-Out they better be buying me a Double Double animal style.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

dont low rate for no tipping, we need actual info on a rider. takes long but all else is well and a medium or long trip 4 stars. *2 stars for super annoying with route or short trip no tip. *1 4 pax min fare no tip. *1 anyone complaining about route or your driving, (you know they are low raters) 

give only a 5 to those who are pleasant , medium to long trips and dont make you wait long. also tippers.


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

Okay, not low for no-tipping, but I think I read that folks feel only tippers should get '5'. Is that fairly universal? I drive in a university town setting and college kids never have money to tip, but so far they've all been very polite and respectful.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Would you ride with this rider again? 

Yes - 5*

No - 1-4* depending on how annoying the rider was.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

It doesn't matter what you rate the passenger. Uber doesn't care and there will always be desperate drivers who don't think twice about picking up a low rated passenger.

I complained about a psychotic ***** who tried to climb over the seat while I was driving, was cussing out imaginary people in the car and then started quoting sex acts to her John on her cellphone. Uber did nothing except send me some cut and pasted bullshit about how they cared. A month later, I get a "ping" from the same passenger. When I pulled up and remembered who she was, I cancelled, and of course it went against my cancellation numbers. Uber let's anyone have an account. They did nothing to her and it gets held against me when I cancel.

Rate your passenger on what they are wearing or maybe their hair color or style. Rate them on the quality of conversation. Rate them on intelligence. Since it doesn't matter, rate them on whatever mood you happen to be in that day. 

The only reason Uber let's you rate passengers in the first place, is so you feel better about the unfair rating system directed at you. Surge price...your rating drops. Someone gets pissed because you wont let them smoke weed in your car...your rating drops. Passenger is too stupid to drop the pin in the right place....your rating drops. Don't allow open containers of booze in your car?...Your rating drops. etc. etc.

Rating your passengers is a joke and has no outcome whatsoever.


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> It doesn't matter what you rate the passenger. Uber doesn't care and there will always be desperate drivers who don't think twice about picking up a low rated passenger.
> 
> I complained about a psychotic ***** who tried to climb over the seat while I was driving, was cussing out imaginary people in the car and then started quoting sex acts to her John on her cellphone. Uber did nothing except send me some cut and pasted bullshit about how they cared. A month later, I get a "ping" from the same passenger. When I pulled up and remembered who she was, I cancelled, and of course it went against my cancellation numbers. Uber let's anyone have an account. They did nothing to her and it gets held against me when I cancel.
> 
> ...


Wow. May I ask you a serious question? I know this is a forum to vent and blow off steam, but I've read several of your replies to folks. You are clearly very knowledgeable and experienced driving and dealing with passengers, but it also seems like you really, really hate it. Why are you still driving for this sort of platform? I'm not being snotty, I really would like to know. Underneath all the bad stuff, there must be something that is working for you or you wouldn't do it anymore, isn't there? I'd like to know what that 'good thing' is so maybe I can work on that for me as I learn the ropes, so to speak.

The reason I asked this question about ratings - I know it doesn't matter to Uber what the passenger ratings are, but it seems like it matters to fellow drivers. A communication tool to 'warn' each other if this person is horrible/scary/rude/whatever.

I thought I'd read somewhere that drivers were trying to 'standardize' the rating system a little to be a communication tool for each other. That's why I was asking.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

BizyMom said:


> Wow. May I ask you a serious question? I know this is a forum to vent and blow off steam, but I've read several of your replies to folks. You are clearly very knowledgeable and experienced driving and dealing with passengers, but it also seems like you really, really hate it. Why are you still driving for this sort of platform? I'm not being snotty, I really would like to know. Underneath all the bad stuff, there must be something that is working for you or you wouldn't do it anymore, isn't there? I'd like to know what that 'good thing' is so maybe I can work on that for me as I learn the ropes, so to speak.
> 
> The reason I asked this question about ratings - I know it doesn't matter to Uber what the passenger ratings are, but it seems like it matters to fellow drivers. A communication tool to 'warn' each other if this person is horrible/scary/rude/whatever.
> 
> I thought I'd read somewhere that drivers were trying to 'standardize' the rating system a little to be a communication tool for each other. That's why I was asking.


Idk about Shark's reasons for staying in the game when he dislikes it, but I'll tell you about me.
I drive in Dallas, which, along with Atlanta and Detroit, are almost free rides for the pax at $0.85/mi. + $0.10/min. It's a shit market. However, it gives me flexibility because my primary job, orgs. I belong to, and school don't always fit into place to allow me another regular part-time, or at least it isn't the way I could organize my life.

Some of us drI've because we like it (minus the asshats and pukers, there are a lot of awesome people from all walks of life you get to meet, and sometimes the stories you experience are just overall great discussion for a night chilling with buddies).

As for the ratings, we hope they do get used appropriately by our fellow drivers, since we all know Uber could care less if a pax is a 0.01, so long as they get their 20% + $1.
As a newb, and before I discovered UPNet, I'd pick up anybody. And, of course, my rating and my vehicle suffered.

I now only pick up 4.6 in surges, 4.7+ in regular rate, and 4.9+ after midnight. Uber and pax may not care about ratings, but those of us who have been around a little while do.

I saw a pickup request for a 4.3 yesterday. Nope!! Matter of fact, let me just kill the app from the task manager and call it a night.

But I bet a newbie with a 4.99 probably picked that person up.


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Idk about Shark's reasons for staying in the game when he dislikes it, but I'll tell you about me.
> I drive in Dallas, which, along with Atlanta and Detroit, are almost free rides for the pax at $0.85/mi. + $0.10/min. It's a shit market. However, it gives me flexibility because my primary job, orgs. I belong to, and school don't always fit into place to allow me another regular part-time, or at least it isn't the way I could organize my life.
> 
> Some of us drI've because we like it (minus the asshats and pukers, there are a lot of awesome people from all walks of life you get to meet, and sometimes the stories you experience are just overall great discussion for a night chilling with buddies).
> ...


Thanks for the info! The town I'm in only 'opened' in July. The whole state was closed to Uber for a while with a legal scuffle that is finally settled, but we're generally a very rural area with our largest 'big city' in the state only a couple-hundred-thousand folks. The town in which I drive is 30K people as permanent residents and roughly 30K university students. Almost everyone driving or riding for Uber are 'newbies' here, so it will be a while before the ratings have any real meaning. That being said, I appreciate getting educated while I wait for the information to get out there and the market to increase and so on. I don't think it will ever be 'big' except for the usual 'drunk' shifts.

Hubby let me make a rider account in his name/email, so last night I had that on my tablet while I was Uber online on my phone. 5 drivers including myself within the city limits, and as far as I could tell, none of us got riders in the hour I had available to be on.

Thank goodness for my 'real' job. Uber is basically little more than a hobby.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> dont low rate for no tipping, we need actual info on a rider. takes long but all else is well and a medium or long trip 4 stars. *2 stars for super annoying with route or short trip no tip. *1 4 pax min fare no tip. *1 anyone complaining about route or your driving, (you know they are low raters)
> 
> give only a 5 to those who are pleasant , medium to long trips and dont make you wait long. also tippers.


I down-rate by one star ANY driver who SHOULD KNOW TO TIP who chooses not to tip. 
That includes ANY business person and any service industry worker.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I down-rate by one star ANY driver who SHOULD KNOW TO TIP who chooses not to tip.
> That includes ANY business person and any service industry worker.


even though they would deserve it , it wont matter to them. the rating pax helps other drivers. so if we rate low for no tipping , one cant weed out rude/problem or short trips.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> even though they would deserve it , it wont matter to them.


I don't do it for the pax - I do it so other drivers will know.
(I don't automatically cancel/pass on pax unless their rating is below 4)


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

BizyMom said:


> May I ask you a serious question?


I've already answered this too many times before. Short answer: I know how to make 15 - 20 bucks an hour beating Uber at their own game.

Uber sucks. They could have been a respectable company but chose to be assholes.

I have many revenue streams, Uber is not much of one anymore because they are lying, cheating pigs who treat their drivers like shit.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I should add that I don't drive much anymore because getting paid an honest rate are long gone. 

Frankly I'm tired of Uber's bullshit. It was easy to make a grand per week, part time, a couple years ago. Those days are long gone, as are most of those drivers. Most new drivers are uneducated, unemployable, desperate people who can't understand 5th grade math. 

They can't do anything else in society, so they drive their shitty cars into the ground while making pennies as Uber drivers. The really stupid one's get a sub prime car lease from Uber. 

There are a few who have figured out a system and do it for a few extra part time bucks, but they are quickly getting out numbered by the desperate losers who have made it possible for Uber to drop fares to next to nothing. 

Face it, there are many more loser drivers than the rest of us, so rates will continue to drop.

The thing drivers can't comprehend is that Uber doesn't care about profit at this juncture.  They only care about market share and having their Ap on everyone's cell phone which helps their IPO.

They're playing with investors money while those at the top write themselves a huge paycheck guaranteeing their fortune. 

The drivers are considered an expense so cutting rates increases market share while cutting expenses. 

As long as Uber can find ******s willing to drive for less than 1$ per mile, they are golden and the rate cuts will continue.


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

Ouch. Okay. Thank you for the honest answer. I hope I can turn out to be one of the non-'******s'.  Though I think my situation is a lot different than most people's when coming to drive for Uber.

My 15 y/o daughter is in a very intensive dance program. 20 hours/week, I have to drive her to Ames, which is 40 minutes from where we live, but the city which is now open to Uber. It doesn't make sense to drop her off and drive all the way home again. Before I decided to try Uber, I literally just sat around waiting for her to be done. I'd spend some time at the gym or walking or shopping/running family errands, but mostly I would sit and read a book.

Now, I still do the gym, shopping, errands, reading, but when I'm just sitting and reading or between errands, I have the Uber driver app online. In 5 total days of this, I've had 9 total rides for a total of $47 including tips (only 2 of those tipped). Dance class times aren't anywhere near the 'surge' prices or the 'drunk shift' times, and that's perfectly fine with me. My total miles haven't been enough to use even a full gallon of gas and my car is a 2007 that already has high miles because of all the driving we do every day. .575 cents/mile write off more than covers what it costs me to drive it and no Pax is going to put more wear-and-tear on the thing than having 4 active kids does.

$47 isn't going to make me rich, but it's time I would have been making nothing at all or maybe spending money out of boredom. *g* Since there is a significant travel expense associated with this dance thing, $47 will cover a couple of out of town meals for the two of us. 

But yes, it would never be a 'make a living' job around here.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

BizyMom said:


> I think my situation is a lot different than most people's


Your situation is quite different and you obviously understand what to expect from Uber. Your high mileage, eight year old car will help, as depreciation is not much of a factor.

Don't be afraid to cancel if you have any sketchy passengers approach your car.

Stay safe and thanks for the nice dialog.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

BizyMom said:


> I think my situation is a lot different than most people's when coming to drive for Uber.


PERFECT use of the opportunity.


----------



## XUBERX (May 26, 2015)

My main reasons for low rating pax are:

Door slammers
Disrespectful
Superiority complex
Late for pick ups
Talking about how much money you make and no tipping.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Tippers are 5's
Non tippers are a 4 tops
There are no 3's or 2's
Asshats are a 1.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

That's easy!
just ask the passenger what they are going to rate you so you can give them the same rating


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BizyMom said:


> Okay, not low for no-tipping, but I think I read that folks feel only tippers should get '5'. Is that fairly universal? I drive in a university town setting and college kids never have money to tip, but so far they've all been very polite and respectful.


But they have money for uber, right? College kids (when I was one) walked or biked.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Drive thurs are a 1*. But if your cute and chat me up after you get off the phone 4 then.


If they ask about a drive thru the only way I'll do it assuming no big surge is if the next sentence is "I'll buy you whatever you want." Then it's a 4 if I accept (if I'm hungry in other words). 5 if you ALSO tip.

If it's crazy surging and you feed me it's a 5.

Basically I better get fed and make money or I don't do drive thrus.


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Tippers are 5's
> Non tippers are a 4 tops
> There are no 3's or 2's
> Asshats are a 1.


THIS is what I'd read elsewhere and was looking for!! 

Thanks!! <3


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

BizyMom said:


> THIS is what I'd read elsewhere and was looking for!!
> 
> Thanks!! <3


One caveat to that. I also drive select, most of my select pax I will rate a 5 even without a tip. They are paying a higher rate to begin with, and are generally longer rides and much less *****y, in my experience. YMMV.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

If they were on time, had the address in, stayed civil throughout the whole ride and showed manners gets a 5/5.

If they were late, but they had everything else done right gets a 4/5.
If their pickup/dropoff location is difficult to stay on safely, they get a 4/5. It really doesn't hurt them to place the pin where the driver could comfortably enter and exit the car. I blame laziness.
Smelly passengers gets a 3/5. I can't stand BO and definitely perfume.
If you bring children or pets, yes you can still get a 5/5 but they make a mess then it's a 2 or 3/5 depending on the extent.

And I don't even mention 1s. I've given maybe two 1/5s throughout the 900+ trips I've done.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Drive thurs are a 1*. But if your cute and chat me up after you get off the phone 4 then.


HaHa had another, first, am pm, then a can we goto starbuks, great a drive thru across the street to, Oh "I'll buy anything you want." Is Mcdonold's ok? sure, I'll have a Iced Mocha, Thank you very much. Easier, its next door. Plus since was a min fare to begin with.... I thing I said F it 5*.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Only give out 5 stars if PAX says something nice about you or your car. 1 star for everyone else.


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Only give out 5 stars if PAX says something nice about you or your car. 1 star for everyone else.


I'm a gullible Iowa gal, but I'm not quite THIS gullible. . I think you're poking fun a little.

The question was asked in sincere desire to learn how to use the pax rating system to the benefit of all the other drivers who will encounter that pax after me.

The information gas been great and the poking fun makes me smile.

Thanks, all!!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

I recommend only picking up 4.8* and up (exceptions for surge). If a pax has a low rating there's usually a good reason for it. You will miss out on some perfectly good rides but you will greatly decrease your chances of having to deal with a POS pax. 4.8 is a higher limit than a lot of drivers set, but I've regretted picking up enough 4.7s that I don't deal with them anymore.

Don't feel too bad for the pax you decline, somebody will pick them up. But let some other desperate driver play Uber Pax Russian roulette with them, and uber on


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

BizyMom said:


> I'm a gullible Iowa gal, but I'm not quite THIS gullible. . I think you're poking fun a little.
> 
> The question was asked in sincere desire to learn how to use the pax rating system to the benefit of all the other drivers who will encounter that pax after me.
> 
> ...


Would you give pax 5 stars or even 3 for being an ass?

See, keep it simple.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I might give an asshole pax 3* if they did everything else right. I had one asshole pax who at least had the right pin-drop, showed up on time, and had his destination already entered. He also somehow managed to be a 5* rated pax, and he said he's used uber plenty of times. I got this sick glee in destroying his rating for him acting so uppity and entitled.


----------

